# hobbies??



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

wat do you guys do as hobbies or fill in your spare time??
me, we have 2 young girls that do basketball, choir, tap dancing, we are renovating our home and i love to work on cars.
i do panel beating, spray painting, i actually have another trade in window tinting so i often do that for some spare coin, oh, and im a pro at falling asleep on the couch too:thumbup:
we also have 2 shacks which require alot of maintenance and time, so were pretty busy most of the time!!
i will put up some pics of my last few and current projects when i gets a chance
krem


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Not much different from you except my kids are adults. I helped my daughter and her husband move this weekend and I'm sore as hell. Here's my Jeep.

www.scotthansen.net/jeep

And my Living room remodel.

www.scotthansen.net/bigliving


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

I used to be a boxer fighting amateur for my local club but then I tore a ligament in my knee sparring and didn't bother to get it operated on so can't do that anymore. 
Did steroids for a bit and weight trained but that really was counter productive for working, so now I don't really do any sports. I want to get a road motorbike soon, so u guess that will be my new thing  
Besides I'm injury prone!! I fell off 3-4 ft scaffolding plank today twisting my ankle because I got distracted by the blonde sales lady on site haha


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

hiking, reading, and model trains


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I love to be with my family going away seeing this beautiful land.....i love taking my 4x4 out and having a good old mud fest and i love drinking heaps of whiskey


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Not much different from you except my kids are adults. I helped my daughter and her husband move this weekend and I'm sore as hell. Here's my Jeep.
> 
> www.scotthansen.net/jeep
> 
> ...


holy ****, your jeep is awesome!!
im not really into 4x4, but my uncle is, he has diff lockers, 35's, 5" lift and **** on his patrol!!
im more of a small car fan, rotors are my kind of thing, but havent had a going 1 for near 10 yrs now!!
here is a pic of my mrs old ppl mover before and after i painted it, lol, it was so ugly she didnt even wanna test drive it, but at the time it was all we could afford, i reall y miss it, i would have love to have kept it and slammed a 20b and some 20" wheels on it!!


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

and a harley i painted many yrs ago for a mate, its marbled silver over black and candy red over the top, never got to buff it as he got a huge offer the week after it was put back together


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

a cruiser i did for a mate, was ex mine vehicle, only had 18,000 k's on it, lol



some new sill panels made with a vice, angleiron and a brickies bolster!!


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

and my latest project, i used to own this 18yrs ago when i was 18, lol, had mega fun in it, found it in a wreckers yard looking all faded and dented up, cant find before pics, but here it is just after the last coat of paint, 

ugly fella in reflection, gotta love 2k, great finish off the gun!!


my last project was a 73 ke20 corolla, full bare metal resto, will hunt up some pics soon!!
krem
sorry for the heap of posts, can only do 5 images at a time!!
krem


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Drinking beer/Cider and going on holiday!:thumbup:


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

oh, with the van, it had ****ty hubcaps and no tint when we bought it, it did look extreemly ugly, lol, wheels and i slapped some tint on it within the 1st week, made it not so embarrasing, and since the mrs had a 13yr old daughter, lol, she wouldnt be seen dead in it!!
krem


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like guitars . I guess that's a hobby?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I know what Caz likes :yes:. And pics are not needed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I know what Caz likes :yes:. And pics are not needed.


Breast examiner ? That's not a hobby ! That's a profession !!!:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Drinking beer/Cider and going on holiday!:thumbup:


 that's what I call a hobby


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Breast examiner ? That's not a hobby ! That's a profession !!!:yes:


 :lol: Haha, Ive been around to long here, Don't even need to speak and they know.

But Search and rescue, Fishing, Boats, Quad bike, Kontiki, outdoors, Waterways, Shooting, Scenery and all thats my thing but really, Showing my wee daughter places and teaching her stuff is my lifes biggest kick :yes: Im just lucky if I can combine some of those interests with her.


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

Not many but yeah hiking and fishing anytime!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

If I'm not working I'm fishing
If I'm not doing either one of those it's tinkering around the house building or repairing things, going away camping with friends or family 
4x4ing I have a project car that lacks attention 
And hanging out with my fiancé and new Bub off course 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> If I'm not working I'm fishing
> If I'm not doing either one of those it's tinkering around the house building or repairing things, going away camping with friends or family
> 4x4ing I have a project car that lacks attention
> And hanging out with my fiancé and new Bub off course
> ...


Hows it all going aus ?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah good mate thanks, she's 4 months old now so smiling and starting to laugh 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> If I'm not working I'm fishing
> If I'm not doing either one of those it's tinkering around the house building or repairing things, going away camping with friends or family
> 4x4ing I have a project car that lacks attention
> And hanging out with my fiancé and new Bub off course
> ...


4byfer?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wicked shot mate did you get stuck


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Nah, that's a trail been washed out a bit lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Drinking beer/Cider and going on holiday!:thumbup:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6EbLm4Q1s


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k6EbLm4Q1s


A man after my own heart!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 This was fun.

http://scotthansen.net/video/hollisterroll.mpg


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Drywall is my hobby


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> Drywall is my hobby


And honestlt watching the chyt u come up with is one of mine mate keep it up i am to into drywall myself......but as i feel enjoy what i do and it isnt work.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Rock on brother


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

Love hanging out with my 2.5 year old boy and partner. And I do dh mountain biking and race 1/8 and 1/5 offroad rc


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

r.p.s said:


> Love hanging out with my 2.5 year old boy and partner. And I do dh mountain biking and race 1/8 and 1/5 offroad rc


Brushless or nitro?
It was blown away by how quick the brushless lipo trucks are..


----------



## PAK Plastering (Jun 21, 2016)

i have a AARMA brushless buggy, lol, got it for xmas 2 yrs ago and had it out of box for 2 mins and smashed it into a tree, broke the front steering arm, haha, was way faster than i anticipated, and its not even lipo yet, back tyres didnt last long after got it fixed!!
krem


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

I've run both but deffinatly prefer nitro. The club runs separate race days for both


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

https://youtu.be/cyd_IfSqUAI


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

An edit of an event we held a couple of years ago


----------

